# Lfts 11/19/21



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Coffee going,let's get er done!


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

Ready rock to hear! Good luck all.


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

3” of fresh powder here in kalkaska this morning. Good luck out there & stay safe! I’m hoping/dreaming I can join in this afternoon!! My cameras are showing bucks hanging together over the last few days, seems early but might be time to slide into the winter feeding/bedding areas. Squeeze!!!!


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Good luck to everyone, not many up yet. Lol buddy said they had a bear attack on the porch and back wall of the rack shack at 4:15 yesterday morning. More bears than deer around there. Told him that he should board up the windows and doors. Only a matter of time before they get into the rack shack.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Last full day at camp. Coffee is almost gone and I’m heading out in 20 minutes 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## protectionisamust (Nov 9, 2010)

Im up, having coffee and listening to the wind hammer the side of the house in huron county. Shack or stand...shack with heater or stand.....bundle up baby, were headed to the stand!


----------



## General Ottsc (Oct 5, 2017)

Be walking out the door shortly. Good luck y'all!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Daylight in the swamp!!!


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Lol love reading LFTS in gun season on Monday the 15th there was about 40 posts by now today 8. The ladies wouldn’t be impressed. Wham bam thank you ma’am!  Good luck if your still after em.


----------



## BaldwinHunter (Oct 4, 2016)

Rolling out of bed now. Camera was going off all night!


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

Busted a deer right by the blind. Stunk to high heaven. Hoping it wasn't the buck I saw right at the end of legal shooting hours last night. Can't catch a break this year. 

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

CDN1 said:


> Lol love reading LFTS in gun season on Monday the 15th there was about 40 posts by now today 8. The ladies wouldn’t be impressed. Wham bam thank you ma’am!  Good luck if your still after em.


After following yesterday's thread, half our army's out with Covid..

Hoping we get a verdict in the Rittenhouse trial today so that we can lay down some pages..

Im not gonna make it though, this is my "shark week" on food.. Gonna get some new ideas this morning. When Mom has passed and lil bro is the only one that can cook gotta show out. I'm excited, pumpkin cookies already in the oven and my pumpkin spice latte in hand, cuddled up in my snuggie, gonna be a good morning.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

I'm in the stand, sure is a chilly morning. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)




----------



## ReeseHunter (Jan 10, 2009)

Son and I are out in Tuscola county. Our volleyball team is in the semis today so school is remote learning. Best way to learn remotely is to be in the woods. He’s tagged out so guess I’m the shooter today. Good luck all.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I got into the blind at 6:24 am. Only one left in camp this morning…..but, recruits are coming back this afternoon!! Real light dusting of snow in Arenac county and 31 degrees. Should have them moving this morning! Good luck!!




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

theangler said:


> Busted a deer right by the blind. Stunk to high heaven. Hoping it wasn't the buck I saw right at the end of legal shooting hours last night. Can't catch a break this year.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


Go to your buddy's he's got plenty of does to kill 

Wish I had this weather for last 2 days. Shoot straight gents. Perfect out. Cold and no wind. 
Should be some blood shed. Good luck!


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Got in clean. Wind is perfect hopefully I can get a player to play!


----------



## Wood Tick (Oct 19, 2007)

A couple inches snow - ground white for a change 26 clear EUP with full moon about ready to set. All settled in blind for 20 min or so. Most movement yesterday so far. Saw a couple small guys chasing in both AM/PM sits


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

John Hine said:


> 3” of fresh powder here in kalkaska this morning. Good luck out there & stay safe! I’m hoping/dreaming I can join in this afternoon!! My cameras are showing bucks hanging together over the last few days, seems early but might be time to slide into the winter feeding/bedding areas. Squeeze!!!!


I‘m speaking from experience John, as soon as your feeling up to it some exercise will do you good. Don’t let it keep you down to long get out and stretch those legs. The longer you wait the harder it is to get those lungs clear, just because you go doesn’t mean you have to shoot a deer, good luck on a speedy recovery.
Flight


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

old graybeard said:


> Just got in my blind clea. Chilly and quiet in the Huron mountains. Let's party!


. Where about? Know those hills pretty well from snowmobiling many times. Some of the camps and blinds we have found left us scratching our heads on how the material to build them even got there. Definitely a hidden secret in Michigan


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

I believe this is a wolf. Sorry the pic is fuzzy. I've shot and hunted tons of coyotes and this is no coyote.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

old graybeard said:


> I believe this is a wolf. Sorry the pic is fuzzy. I've shot and hunted tons of coyotes and this is no coyote.
> View attachment 799492



Shoot em in the guts so no blood near ya.... oops I mean watch that pretty animal


----------



## TJD (Jan 29, 2006)




----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Up to 14. Only 1 little buck.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

old graybeard said:


> I believe this is a wolf. Sorry the pic is fuzzy. I've shot and hunted tons of coyotes and this is no coyote.
> View attachment 799492


What county?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

There is a group of guys camping near where we hunt. We and them have been here for years. Pretty cool guys. We always stop and chat and let each other know everyone is set up. For safety and not screwing each other’s hunt up. Well not today apparently. One walked right up on me. Seriously?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

riverman said:


> . Where about? Know those hills pretty well from snowmobiling many times. Some of the camps and blinds we have found left us scratching our heads on how the material to build them even got there. Definitely a hidden secret in Michigan


Our property and camp is by L'Anse and we hunt alot around Mt. Arvon but move around the entire area still hunting


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Stand By said:


> What county?


Baraga


----------



## fish RN (Jan 9, 2014)

Last day of hunting for us in SW houghton county. Only deer hanging is the big doe I shot Tuesday night. 2” fresh snow and 25* with light south wind. Lots of tracks on the drive and walk in but nothing yet during daylight. Looks like I will have 2 buck tags left to use when I get back to west Michigan


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!












Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Go Lions!!!! (Jun 1, 2013)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck! Good work!


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome job! Congrats on a Dandy buck!


----------



## thill (Aug 23, 2006)

Checking in from Muskegon co. I'm hunting a tree we prep each year but has not been hunted yet this year. Its really thick with the longest shot being maybe 50 yards. So far I've seen a possible shooter and 2 does. The buck stayed in the thick stuff and never offered a clean shot. 
The morning started off pretty crappy. I was 20 minutes late ( didn't realize there was a full moon), I bumped a deer 50 yards from my tree and worse of all my pull up rope snapped and my 450 fell 5 feet and plugged the barrel with mud. I found a straight stiff stick to clear the obstruction and cut a patch out of my tee shirt to clean the barrel as good as I could. 1st time for everything I guess. Luckily my shots will be close. I need to get this gun to the range thus evening for sure.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great buck. Congrats


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Our property and camp is by L'Anse and we hunt alot around Mt. Arvon but move around the entire area still hunting


My camp isn't far from you, Just outside of L'Anse and Baraga. On Clear Creek rd.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

DEDGOOSE said:


> After following yesterday's thread, half our army's out with Covid..
> 
> Hoping we get a verdict in the Rittenhouse trial today so that we can lay down some pages..
> 
> ...


If you hustle , you'll still get time for a couple Hallmark movies tonight...


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

Fun morning! Lots of movement.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice Buck dewy
You certainly put your time in.
Congrats!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> My camp isn't far from you, Just outside of L'Anse and Baraga. On Clear Creek rd.


Maybe someday we can hook up. That road sounds familiar.


----------



## theangler (Dec 30, 2004)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dandy Arenac buck! I may or may not have missed a big Arenac buck myself this morning!

Sent from my SM-G996U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Waif said:


> If you hustle , you'll still get time for a couple Hallmark movies tonight...


Oh yes love me some Lacey Chabert. Yum🥰


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats real nice I know he would make me realhappy


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

This guy came out following a big doe. They were in our crp/grass field mixed with Tag Alders and came out into the shooting lane I cut every year! Shot wasn’t great but it worked and he only went 50 yds! Tagged out! Main frame 8 with a nice sticker at base of right antler making him a 9!









View attachment 799510




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

old graybeard said:


> Maybe someday we can hook up. That road sounds familiar.


Its just SW of Baraga. The road Goes to The Gorge and Baraga plains.


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> This guy came out following a big doe. They were in our crp/grass field mixed with Tag Alders and came out into the shooting lane I cut every year! Shot wasn’t great but it worked and he only went 50 yds! Tagged out! Main frame 8 with a nice sticker at base of right antler making him a 9!
> View attachment 799509
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful deer, is that the same 350 your son used? What are you shooting out of it?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

dewy6068 said:


> Well, I think I finally shot one over 120”! What an Arenac county brute!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice!! Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

dewy6068 said:


> This guy came out following a big doe. They were in our crp/grass field mixed with Tag Alders and came out into the shooting lane I cut every year! Shot wasn’t great but it worked and he only went 50 yds! Tagged out! Main frame 8 with a nice sticker at base of right antler making him a 9!
> View attachment 799509
> 
> 
> ...


A beauty. Congrats


----------



## mbrewer (Aug 16, 2014)

dewy6068 said:


> This guy came out following a big doe. They were in our crp/grass field mixed with Tag Alders and came out into the shooting lane I cut every year! Shot wasn’t great but it worked and he only went 50 yds! Tagged out! Main frame 8 with a nice sticker at base of right antler making him a 9!
> View attachment 799509
> 
> 
> ...


That is a good looking buck. IMO the further you go North the better the deer look.

SLP bucks offer up superior antler development and sometimes the body size to match but it takes more than a few years before they shake off the plain, watered down coloration so many of them have.

Congrats!


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm doing the 10 to 2 thing today hoping to catch a good one checking out my woods. They will be picking my corn late tonight and tomorrow. That will be a game changer. Good luck.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

GoBluehunter said:


> Beautiful deer, is that the same 350 your son used? What are you shooting out of it?


Yes, I bought it for myself this year to hunt in zone 3. We are in Zone 2 rifle zone here in Arenac county, but I like shooting it and wanted to see if I could get a blood trail on a lung shot deer. My shot was terrible…he was hard quartering away from me when I shot and he must have started to take a step as the gun went off because I got him in the ham. Only went 50 yds but no blood again. No exit either…I’m using the Winchester Deer Season XP 150 grain out of it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## iceman1964 (Jan 2, 2012)

. 10 baldies so far. Activity really picked up starting at 10am


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

dewy6068 said:


> This guy came out following a big doe. They were in our crp/grass field mixed with Tag Alders and came out into the shooting lane I cut every year! Shot wasn’t great but it worked and he only went 50 yds! Tagged out! Main frame 8 with a nice sticker at base of right antler making him a 9!
> View attachment 799509
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats great buck


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> Yes, I bought it for myself this year to hunt in zone 3. We are in Zone 2 rifle zone here in Arenac county, but I like shooting it and wanted to see if I could get a blood trail on a lung shot deer. My shot was terrible…he was hard quartering away from me when I shot and he must have started to take a step as the gun went off because I got him in the ham. Only went 50 yds but no blood again. No exit either…I’m using the Winchester Deer Season XP 150 grain out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I've heard of similar results with blood trails.


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> No exit either…I’m using the Winchester Deer Season XP 150 grain out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was 2 for 2 on not exiting with those, but that is a difficult shot for essentially a pistol round to pass thru. The 180s I am 3 for 3 on pass thrus


----------



## Ingbow (Sep 17, 2021)

Same here but the box. I bought had several rounds that didn't fire. Even tried them on a different 350.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

bowhunter426 said:


> I was 2 for 2 on not exiting with those, but that is a difficult shot for essentially a pistol round to pass thru. The 180s I am 3 for 3 on pass thrus


Yeah, I can’t base anything off of the shot I made or the shot my son made on Monday. Both killed the deer quickly but both were heavy muscle shots so I would not expect an exit hole. I made the same shot on a buck hard quartering to me with my 30-06 and got no exit or blood either. I had 180 GR core lokt with the 30-06 so it wasn’t a bullet weight issue. I’ve had great success with my 150 GR 30-06 deer season XP bullets so I’m thinking these 350 will perform similarly. Just need to make a good broadside double lung shot to compare…




Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

we can't blame the gun or bullet on bad shots.
come on the small 243 with 95 grain bullet leaves a nice blood trail when placed threw the lungs. Now if I hit one in the ham I would know I would be searching for a long time to locate a wounded deer.
the 350 is a very decent round for deer.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## John Hine (Mar 31, 2019)

Drug my sorry self out to my blind for the afternoon. Huntin with the handgun again. Good luck all!


----------



## wannabeup (Aug 16, 2006)

No cell service where I'm camped and spotty service in the woods I hunt. I've been catching up on LFTS. A couple nice bucks taken in todays episode. Not much breeze at all. I sit on the ground with my back to a tree. My leg fell asleep numb, that means somethin's gonna happen. Get ready Wannabeup!


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

MrFysch said:


> #4 for the *camp rainbow jack pole*...7 for the year.


Umm..


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Said the heck with it and went out around noon to set the blind back up. Saw some gear near the spot I planned, so I moved to a back up spot. By then I was soaking wet with sweat. Got set up and into something dry by 2. By the sounds of things here I was doing this during prime time. Sat til just before dark without seeing deer. Did have a grouse fly in next to me. Didn't stay long. Bad service out there so phone died quick or I've taken a picture.


----------



## CDN1 (May 27, 2018)

Macs13 said:


> Hey dedicated crew. I have not been posting the lfts lately because it's been discouraging. I hadn't seen a single deer since I got my buck a few weeks back and I was getting really down about seeing so much success. Of course, I wish you all well but I also wish myself well and, well, it's sucked.
> 
> I decided to jet over to my ladder stand on public tonight as I hadn't been here for awhile. After about 15 minutes, I noticed deer moving in the distance at the bottom of a depression between two hardwood flats, one of which I was sitting the far edge of, so I called an audible, stalked to the edge of the high ground, and just sat on the ground, back against a tree. Within minutes, I had a big ole owl  zoom right over me and then I was able to watch a doe walk from the opposite high ground, across the marshy bottom, and straight to me. I mean, straight at me. She finally noticed the lump at the base of the tree when she was under 5 yards away and then she confusedly buggered off. Too small, but man was it GREAT to see deer again. As the light slowly faded, I was able to count 15 deer all moving along the opposite high ground. At this moment, I'm thinking that I'll go and pick up a climber tomorrow and come back and reposition myself over to where they were passing. At least it's a positive plan of attack for the first time in weeks.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G988U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Sometimes all it takes is to try something different. Changing things up refreshes the excitement and anticipation of what may be. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## NonTypicalCPA (Feb 16, 2007)

Was after this guy who showed up this morning at the house. Saw 11 including a nice yearling but no big boy.


----------



## Theblc (Apr 18, 2018)

Thought I'd get some backstraps for the Traeger.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Welp, seen the 6.5 yo buck that I've (also WMU05) been after do a hell bent sprint across my CRP at a little over 100 yards directly in front of me at 10:30am. Tried to stop him but no chance. You can guess what happened next. Crossed the property line and about 45 seconds after I lost sight of him...💥
Neighbor got him. Very happy for him. He made a perfect shot. Biggest of his life. What a brute.


----------



## Stand By (Jan 23, 2015)

Great deer, sorry for your loss. Use to hear stories about my great grandfather hunting. If a buck walked by, he'd whistle and it would stop, giving him a shot. If one went running by he'd yell, "Hey Buck!" The deer would hit the brakes and he'd shoot it.


----------



## Trunkslammer (May 22, 2013)

My uncle taught me to yell “MEAHHHHHH”. I think thats how you spell it.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Stand By said:


> Great deer, sorry for your loss. Use to hear stories about my great grandfather hunting. If a buck walked by, he'd whistle and it would stop, giving him a shot. If one went running by he'd yell, "Hey Buck!" The deer would hit the brakes and he'd shoot it.





Trunkslammer said:


> My uncle taught me to yell “MEAHHHHHH”. I think thats how you spell it.


Trust me, I knew as soon as I seen him, there was no stopping him. He was on a doe that I didn't see. The CRP is 5'-6' tall. Just the way it goes. 
Big Louie #2 is up to bat...if he's still alive, lol. He'd do just fine.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> Welp, seen the 6.5 yo buck that I've (also WMU05) been after do a hell bent sprint across my CRP at a little over 100 yards directly in front of me at 10:30am. Tried to stop him but no chance. You can guess what happened next. Crossed the property line and about 45 seconds after I lost sight of him...💥
> Neighbor got him. Very happy for him. He made a perfect shot. Biggest of his life. What a brute.
> View attachment 799612


Hhhmmm Dish he sure looks like a buck we called turkey foot, I took this picture of him in 2018.
Flight


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Bra23498 said:


> LabTechlewis you still a tech? I used to be a microbiologist but got into the IS side of things


Sorry for the delay. The bat cave was full and I had to do the business. (No, none were mine)

"You can take the rat out of the lab, but you can't take the lab out of the rat." So, only in spirit. Now I punch on a keyboard, talk on a phone, and do what everyone tells me to do.

You taking a stand tomorrow? What's the landscape look like?


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> Yessir, that’s a Mathews on steroids!


Obviously messing with you. Last compound I purchased I shot them all. I had a PSE before that. Knowing I was going to spend $1000.00 I wanted to make sure I got what felt best to me. Guess what the Hoyt won out! Loved that bow. Could not shoot compound anymore so I sold. Best of luck rest of season Matthews man!😜


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Hhhmmm Dish he sure looks like a buck we called turkey foot, I took this picture of him in 2018.
> Flight
> View attachment 799622


He actually didn't develop that palmation until this year. Not sure if it had anything to do with his injury to his left flank last year. He was missing most of his tail as well. All fully healed though.
This is him last December...about 50 yards for forty minutes while I was doe hunting of course, lol.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Grandriverrat said:


> Obviously messing with you. Last compound I purchased I shot them all. I had a PSE before that. Knowing I was going to spend $1000.00 I wanted to make sure I got what felt best to me. Guess what the Hoyt won out! Loved that bow. Could not shoot compound anymore so I sold. Best of luck rest of season Matthews man!😜


It’s all good! Usually it’s @Namrock or @ReeseHunter giving me crap about Hoyt!








With all due respect…😜


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Hoytman5 said:


> It’s all good! Usually it’s @Namrock or @ReeseHunter giving me crap about Hoyt!😜 With all due respect….
> View attachment 799628


That is some funny stuff right there!


----------



## LongLines (Mar 19, 2011)

Finally got it done on state land tonight in Leelanau county. Have not seen any deer yet for the first 4 days and thought I missed my chance this morning. Had 3 does come in on me and a good size buck followed but the does were watching me like a hawk and finally busted me. I went home sad thinking what I was going to do tonight as so many people say not to hunt the same blind after getting busted. Instead of trying another spot I went back to the same area and sat within 50 yards of where I did this morning. Around 4:30 a nice buck comes out alone but straight at me. Did not give me much of a shot but he turned slightly and I let my 30-30 do its job. The deer dropped on the spot immediately dead. Was not as big as the buck I saw this morning but a decent 7 point on state land, I'll take it. Good luck to everyone for the rest of the year!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

Groundsize said:


> BBD just shot the biggest buck of my life.


COME ON Paul, we are waiting!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

here he is guys.story to follow


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

Groundsize said:


> here he is guys.story to follow
> 
> View attachment 799635


Wow!


----------



## jacksonmideerhunter (Oct 9, 2011)

Groundsize said:


> here he is guys.story to follow
> 
> View attachment 799635


Wow!!! Congrats.


----------

